# Putting: Groove your backswing for straighter putts



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

If you have ever struggled with the dreaded "figure eight" with your putter, here is a easy drill I learned a while back that can help you groove your stroke for more consistency.

On a carpeted floor, set up a 4x4 piece of lumber laying down. set up a ball so that the toe of your putter is no more than 1/4 inch away at address. Take a few strokes and hit a few balls, focusing on keeping a steady pendulum stroke. If you are hitting the wood, you are taking the club away to the outside, which will cause you to hit the ball inconsistently.
Your baseboard could also work well as your alignment aid.
Try this drill, you'll make more putts.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Where the heck were you when I couldn't figure out what end of the club to use two days ago, I really stunk


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Where the heck were you when I couldn't figure out what end of the club to use two days ago, I really stunk


From the sound of your round the other day I don't think anyone could of help you bob.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Where the heck were you when I couldn't figure out what end of the club to use two days ago, I really stunk


Sorry Bob, pressing matters of State kept me away By the way, it's the wide end...


----------



## bill (Aug 12, 2008)

Good advice. Thanks for the tips. I have been putting much better of late, but I will have to try this out.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

That is a good drill. I finally got a good presciption for the eyes this has helped immensely.:thumbsup:


----------



## mulligan (Aug 8, 2008)

That is an excellent drill! What I might start doing is bring the 2x4 to the course!!HeHe! Maybe that will help with my putting!


----------

